# Knicks Vs. Pacers



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Vs.








Knicks Vs. Pacers
7:30 pm
TV: MSG
Raido: 1050 ESPN​


> The process of getting acquainted with new faces is under way. Again. Larry Hughes and Chris Wilcox debuted with the Knicks on Sunday in Toronto, and it could be another week or two before a new rotation is set.
> 
> 
> A number of regulars could lose playing time.
> ...


Talk about a must win in February if there ever was one, espically with the magic coming up on wednesday.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

51-51 Halftime, just a horrible shooting performance by both teams. LOL @ Hughes getting booed all game long.....


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Disgusting first half. Pacers are without their top three best players and are tied with us at 51 a piece. Knicks better have a better second half if they dont want to be the laughing stock of the NBA tomorrow. wow......Pacers are missing half their team and are actually tied wth us at half....wow......


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Jeez can I get on the court and replace Jefferies. Ill take 1/100 of the pay too.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Knicks tied at 106 with the Pacers. Even if we win this game, not a good showing. And if we lose, it will be the worse loss of the year.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

The ugliest knick win I have ever seen in my life. Not really happy even though we won. But atleast we won our 24th game. A win is a win I guess......


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Nate Player of the gme. 41 points off the bench. Needs to cut down the show-boating however.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm just glad we were able to sneak a win here, but boy was it an ugly win. lol


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Tonight is one of those cases where you just say "Well, a W is a W".....*

Another very poor coaching performance from Dantoni....it's becomming
obvious that trade during the season is not one of his strong-points. 

HUGE offensive game for Nate with 41. 
He has been lights out the last few games. 
Lee and Harrington had strong games.
Downside: Chandler shot just 4 for 18, Duhon had 6 turnovers to 5 assists (and he normally has a great A/TO ratio) and for whatever reason, Gallo only saw 7 minutes after playing 0 yesterday.

Indiana Pacers
Jack. Season high in points.
Murphy. Season high in rebounds. 
Daniels. Tied for season high in points.
No Ford. No Dunleavy. No Granger. The team's Top 3 scorers.
Pacers came in with a horrible 7 for 23 road record. 

And yet the Knicks still allow 119 points, get outshot in percentage, get outrebounded, far and away get outassisted, and ultimately need a 41 point game by Nate to pull out a close victory. 
Make u think about our next game vs Orlando Magic :thumbdown::thumbdown::nailbiter::worthy:


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*some thoughts....*

Nate has been incredible most of the games lately but he was one of the reasons we lost vs. Toronto. He was horrible shooting until those last 4 layups in garbage time plus no defensive intensity, which was a team-wide problem. Last night he saved the Knicks from being front page news in a bad way.

As far as Gallo's time? I guess D'Antoni thinks he is not ready. I'd rather have him in the game making rookie mistakes and growing this year so he can be a regular part of the rotation next. Coach apparently thinks Hughes and the others give us a better chance to make the playoffs...I disagree.
Chandler absolutely MUST overcome his streakiness to be a player in this league. Maybe he is another Nate? A guy best suited to come in and give energy and a scoring punch off the bench? He certaily seems to play better in that role.

Very poor guard defense all game. Second team guards ate our guards up.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

as far as nate is concerned he stil has a lot of maturing to do... at the same time you cant expect him to be on every night.... as long as its a couple good games before we get a bad one then im alright with that...


as far as this game is concerned these are the types of games we have to learn to win...... we have to learn how to win ugly, so I like the way this game turned out in a sense......


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*I'm not OK with that*

Unless he is coming off the bench. Inconsistent players make inconsistent teams. Inconsistent teams don't win titles. He is a great asset off the bench until if and when he learns to be a consistent player. I'm not knocking the guy....he's great. At this time, though, he simply isn't ready to be a starter.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

well he is known as a bench player..... I dont think anyone will give him a contract to be a starter.... or maybe a team will who knows... like i siad he still has a lot of maturing to do... and it doesn't look like its going to happen anytime soon so for now I can deal with his shananigans...


----------

